# Outhouse?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Let's say you had some rural undeveloped property that you were going to develop on a pay-as-you go basis over a 10 year time period and you needed a place to poop while you are working on the property during the weekends. Hanging your butt over the nearest downed log or squatting over a hole is getting old.

Something simple and self-maintaining is best because it will have infrequent use. Digging the hole for whatever is concocted is not an issue as a machine is available to use for this part of the task. Legalities and such will need to be checked out of course.

What are the options for some sort of outhouse?

Do you have an outhouse on your property, or maybe at some recreational property? 

Thanks


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

my dream outhouse (boy, does that sound odd!)

http://www.solartoilet.com/index.htm


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

4 walls, a bench of some sort to put a commode seat on. Or 2 1x8's with a diamond cutout in the middle. A roof of some kind if you desire it to be all weather. Some hydrated lime to sprinkle on deposits for fly and maggot control. And a door.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yes, we have an outhouse. I built it over a 300 gallon septic tank which I buried in the ground. The soil here is pure sugar sand, so building an outhouse over a hole is a problem....the sand would cave into the hole without some kind of structure supporting the hole.

I think what you need is something similar to a US Forest Service latrine. I've used these latrines on various canoe trips in the BWCA. They are simply a plastic or metal toliet sitting on the ground or over a very shallow hole. Sometimes the latrine is a wood box with a hole and cover. ThThese latrines are not elaborate, they just sit out in the open under the sky.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

5 gallon bucket toilet seat

We've used these on extended camping/riding trips in areas that have no latrine, but do have "patrol" personnel to make sure you carry out "everything" you brought in.  pretty anal if you ask me, but had to do something


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

5 gal bucket sawdust toilet and a compost bin made out of pallets. Can use finely shredded leaves or any other rather dense covering material in place of sawdust. Most states will no longer allow traditional pit outhouses. Just build a simple structure around it if you are modest. http://humanurehandbook.com/humanure_toilet.html


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> 5 gal bucket sawdust toilet and a compost bin made out of pallets. Can use finely shredded leaves or any other rather dense covering material in place of sawdust. Most states will no longer allow traditional pit outhouses. Just build a simple structure around it if you are modest. http://humanurehandbook.com/humanure_toilet.html


That is awesome, wished we had that, would have kept the whole wobbly bucket thing from happening :stars:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We have one but their Illegal here in Missouri.










big rockpile


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

To me rather the equivalent of shoot, shovel and shut up. Just build it to look like a tool shed. A 5-gallon plastic bucket under the seat, sawdust and lime sprinkling works fine.

Read somewhere everything them moved the house they would plant a tree in the filled in hole.

I have an ornamental one in the yard. No seat or such. Use it for fencing supplies. A couple of months after I had it placed zoning inspector come for a look-see. He laughed and asked where I got it because he wanted one for his yard.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

They are still legal here in WV. So what we did is buy a used one from one of those places that rents them to construction jobs etc. Then we cleaned it out real good, cut out the bottom, replaced the seat with a new one and placed the outhouse over the hole we dug with the tractor.

When I decide that the hole is full, we move it, fill in the hole and place it over the new hole we dug. Works pretty good.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

infrequent use? Fiberglass Porta-Potty. You don't want sewage contaminating your groundwater.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have three Out Houses and all of them work just fine. Just dig a hole, put some type of privacy around it and that is it. We built regular wood "ole time" looking Out Houses since ours are for use on trails and at a Cabin. But, anything would work. If you enclose it, remember to have a "vent stack" = we took cheap flexible plastic landscape type pipe, put one end at the bottom of the house in back, the end is down in the bottom of the "seat" area - then run the vent up the back of the house. That will send any odor out the top.

We put Peppermint Extract Oils every two weeks or so, around the outside of the house, on the wood, to keep rats/mice out of there. They will eat the toilet paper and make a Poop mess on the seat! We never could talk them into pooping in the toilet.....

In one Out House, that gets more use than the others, we sometimes toss a handful of sawdust down it but really it has not smelled bad and we have not had any problems at all. Good luck.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a link that shows part of our best Out House: 
http://www.meanwhilebackinsaluda.com/blogs/egan/page/4/


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

We have an old WPA outhouse that DH brought home from a farm place he was doing some remodeling at. The owner was glad to give it to him. He reassembled it here, we put a new coat of paint on and a toilet seat and it works perfectly. Oh yeh, DH dug a hole under it before we set it


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Outhouses are legal here.

We have used a 5-gallon bucket with a seat, as a composting toilet.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> 5 gal bucket sawdust toilet and a compost bin made out of pallets. Can use finely shredded leaves or any other rather dense covering material in place of sawdust. Most states will no longer allow traditional pit outhouses. Just build a simple structure around it if you are modest. http://humanurehandbook.com/humanure_toilet.html


 This makes the most sense to me. Why use gallons of clean precious water to take away our poop, or dig a hole and likely contaminate ground water.

Joseph Jenkins has it right on. His books and website should be required reading for all homesteaders and those who care about our Earth.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

The problem with checking legality is, what do you do if you find out it is illegal? I would go with Ken's camouflage version! And what fun if someone breaks in to steal your guns and scotch and there's nothing there but a pooperia!
As to the wobbly 5-gallon bucket, since that would be too low to the ground for me plus I have no carpentry skills, I bought and use an invalid toilet which comes complete with seat, bucket, bucket lid (very important) and the seat and cover. 
Another thing to consider is, if it's illegal and if you have hostile neighbors (as I do) they may be trespassing on your place and looking for complaints to file with the authorities against you. I had that problem. The health department and zoning inspectors did follow up on the complaints, even though my property is isolated and the complainers clearly were breaking the law to trespass on my land to complain about ME breaking the law! There is no law against composting or any law covering what you compost, so use the bucket method INSIDE for collection purposes and compost your waste OUTSIDE in a pallet bin or composter with other materials which you would be composting anyway like coffee grounds, ashes, cardboard, watermelon rind, banana peels, leaves .....
If you don't want to build a permanent structure, Cabela's and some other sporting camping supply houses have cute little pop-up outhouse and solar shower tents you could buy and carry back and forth when you visit your land. 
There was a recent thread on composting toilets recently here on HT if you didn't see it already.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Pit type privy plans... http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/6054.pdf
Matt


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Used port-a-pots are cheep and comfortable....and will seem legal.
What you do with the collections are up to you. Id just dig a hole under it!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wayne, we built an outhouse on our WI property. Called it the Potty Shed.  It was on runners so we could move it when the hole was filled, but we used it so infrequently that it wasn't really an issue. 

Whenever we used it, we'd sprinkle some lime on top of our "deposit" and all was well.



blufford said:


> infrequent use? Fiberglass Porta-Potty. You don't want sewage contaminating your groundwater.


Blufford, "sewage" is found in places where people eliminate into their drinking water.

While there is certainly wisdom in locating an outhouse downhill from your water source, human excreta is no more a dangerous biohazard than all the wild animal dookie that's on your land that you don't even see.

A set-up where the manure can be composted does not create sewage. Rather, it makes excellent compost for the garden.

Once again, I'd like to direct folks to the Humanure Handbook. It's online for free at this link:

http://weblife.org/humanure/default.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Outhouses are illegal in most jurisdictions. I used a chemical toilet as a temporary bathroom solution after I built my cabin (I say temporary, but I used it for 3 years until I moved back to Las Vegas).

http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0013058518314a.shtml

I got mine at Walmart for $70. I emptied it at a gas station that had an RV sanitary dump we could use for free if we bought gasoline there. We bought the RV toilet chemical supplies at Walmart. The 5.5 gallon tank lasted about a week for two people, and we had two spare tanks so we only needed to dump maybe twice per month. Chemical cost was about 75 cents per week.

The advantage of the chemical toilet is that you can keep it inside, which is much more comfortable and convenient than going out in the snow to do your business. The Thetford Campa Potti XG may not be quite a pleasant as a standard flush toilet, but it's a lot more pleasant than an outhouse.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

in most areas pit privvies are still legal..but not for constant every day use in some areas..

the best pit privvy is a mobile one..one that can be easily moved..

the idea of putting down a hole..pulling the privvy up over the hole for the season..putting a bucket of ash (covered to keep dry) or lime in the outhouse to toss a handful in the hole if it gets smelly

then in the spring, move the outhouse to a new area..partially fill the hole with the dirt from the new hole..and buy a tree and plant over the old outhouse hole..filling up with fresh soil..a good way to grow a nice line of trees is to move the outhouse the distance of the driplines of your trees away each time and then you will have a constant new growing line of trees year after year...healthy and well fed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A properly maintained outhouse is not at all unpleasant. In fact, when the weather is moderate, it's kind of nice to sit and think.... 

Ronbre, I like your idea of planting a tree over the old hole, and setting up a nice line of trees.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Our state forest lease camp has an outhouse. We used to have a real privy, a two holler over a dirt hole from '33 to '74 and it never filled up no matter how many we had for deer season. 

In 1974 we had to 'modernize' buy placing a sealed septic tank in the ground and running our sink drain into it. Dad knew the local guy who made rectangular tanks & he stuck a section of tera cotta flue liner into the lid mold making a riser. Dad built the privy from scraps & used a cheap vanity top for the 'seat' area w/ a standard toilet seat bolted on it. It is insulated, paneled w/ a suspended ceiling, lights and an outlet for an electric heater. First guy up in the morning lights the porch light to start the heater...

The old 'natural' privy never smelled! We limit how much water goes down the drain. Took us 14 years to fill it the first time and 20 years the 2nd as we have fewer guys coming to hunt...

I've seen garden sheds w/ 'side' doors made just from the T-111 siding. Build one w/ a 'closet' having a side door that is secured from inside so you have to open the shed to unlock the outhouse section...if it is just you, some lime will keep the odor under control and nobody will be able to tell you have a clandestine privy. You could hide the vent too!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Saw one in OR. Elevated and had a household type plastic garbage can under it. Sawdust and liming. However, it had one unique feature. They bought a long neck plastic funnel at an auto parts store, put some hose on it, stapled it to a wall. It ran to a buried rock pit.

One nice thing about a guy in the country. You just listen for a car coming down the road before finding a friendly bush or tree.


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

Had one on the property way back when we boughe the place. We were grandfatherd in allowing it. When we built our home we tore it down. The next year we lost power for over a week and of course no bathroom facilities. That has happened several times and I sure wish we had it still. We have a shed and if thing got real bad we could always dig a hole under it and put a seat in there. 

RenieB


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When our house was being built I made myself a portable potty chair after being goosed by the dog which made me jump and pee on my pants leg.

I just took four scrap floor joist pieces and made a square hollow "chair". I put it down in the woods and would toss some dried leaves or dirt in after use. Worked just fine and once we moved into the house my potty chair was tossed on the burn pile.


----------



## homstedinmyhead (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a regular plastic chair with a hole in the seat and a shovel.
I just pick an area with a good view and Im ready to go. you just have to make sure you smooth out the plastic where you cut the hole or you will end up with a round scrape around your butt, I found out the hard way.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Navotifarm said:


> As to the wobbly 5-gallon bucket, since that would be too low to the ground for me plus I have no carpentry skills, I bought and use an invalid toilet which comes complete with seat, bucket, bucket lid (very important) and the seat and cover....
> There was a recent thread on composting toilets recently here on HT if you didn't see it already.


Although I said 5 gal bucket (they are cheap and easy to find), I actually use 6 gallon ones -- that raises it to the height of a standard ADA toilet. The 5 gal bucket is the height of a "normal" toilet. I have been sold on using what I term "a manually composting toilet" for many, many years even though most of that time I'd had flushers available. Read Jenkins book -- he really makes a lot of sense, and is humourous about the whole shebang as well.


----------



## tulenut (Jul 31, 2010)

blufford said:


> infrequent use? Fiberglass Porta-Potty. You don't want sewage contaminating your groundwater.


Lime breaks it down.Contamination is not a problem.


----------



## tulenut (Jul 31, 2010)

I find it incredible that my dog( amongst all other animals) can poo in the yard, but I cannot.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Your dog must be another one that doesn't care about our earth. Bad dog.

I guess I'm just a squat and plop kind of feller. My biggest concerns are having paper and not getting any on my boots.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I would need a little more privacy than some of the suggestions would give; however, you might have a nice group of bushes to hide your little toilet in. (Hope it is not loaded with poison ivy or sumac.)

Since your plan is to live there one day, I think I would be aware of "where" I stashed what my body didn't use simply because I would not like it seaping into any area where I may one day have a water well.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Michigan allows outhouses. Mich DEQ administers the rules(but I couldn't find any) http://law.onecle.com/michigan/333-health/mcl-333-12771.html

geo


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

When I hiked the Appalachian Trail there were a few unique Outhouses

This one was interesting










And a his and hers










There were plenty of composting/leaf litter toilets thoughout, most in Tennessee


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

I would try to build this where there is some slope so that you can control the moisture above and below ground. 

An outhouse in an area that floods is a bad idea.

I would also put in a urine diverter - there are a lot of folks that do not agree with jenkins' approach on this. 

This is referred to as a dry outhouse. The idea is that there is so little moisture, that nothing will ever leach into the ground water.

Then, surround the outhouse with "poop beast" species, like willows and cottonwood.

If done well, you shouldn't ever have to empty the pit.


----------

